# Not a Kindle, but I love it



## Don J (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll probably give in soon and get a paperwhite purely for reading, but I'm still loving my Nexus 7, especially with this bluetooth keyboard case I picked up for $30 (it's way, way better than the cheaper keyboard case I used before). The Kindle app works just fine, and while there was a bit of a learning curve to typing, hammering out some pages while away from home is quite easy now, plus it's hard to beat the portability of this thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I enjoyed my old gen Nexus 7, though it has been relegated to occasional use when I want to surf or watch Netflix I pn bed. There is a thread devoted to the N7 in the "other ereaders" forum.


----------

